# Handle Material/Wood Sale



## Dave Martell (May 31, 2021)

I've got some handle material that I've accumulated over the years that I'm going to list for sale as it's nothing that I think that I'll use anytime soon. A good portion of this stuff was obtained from Stefan as he liked to barter and it worked for me too!  

I've put together 5 batches. 

Please read entire descriptions attached to each batch before committing to buy. 

If interested shoot me a PM along with your email address and location and I'll follow by sending you a Paypal invoice.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (May 31, 2021)

*Batch A - Lapus Lazuli, Mammoth Tooth, Corral (?)*

The mammoth tooth purple block is big enough for a complete petty handle but I doubt you'd want to use it that way as it's really heavy. I think the best use for these pieces are spacers and end caps.

I'm guessing the colored pieces to be dyed and stabilized but please understand that I have no idea if that's true or not.



*Price - SOLD

Shipping costs will extra - based on weight and destination using USPS Priority Mail. Buyer is responsible for shipping, and insurance (if required). 

Weight - 2 lbs*

USA sales only

No warranty or refund will be supplied.

You are buying what you see here, there are NO guarantees with these items.

If you have any questions please ask prior to purchase. Additional pictures, measurements, etc will not be supplied, sorry.


Please see pictures for details....


----------



## Dave Martell (May 31, 2021)

*Batch B - Paper Micarta(?), Unknown Roll - (synthetic?), Buffalo Horn (?)*

The two blocks came from BurlSource yet aren't wood and going by the labels they appear to be paper micarta but I don't know this for sure. Maybe reach out to Mark and see what he says?
The long roll seems to be a synthetic - heavy - but I have no idea what it is.
The little piece looks like buffalo horn to me, just enough for one ferrule I'd suspect.



*Price - $45 $29

Shipping costs will extra - based on weight and destination using USPS Priority Mail. Buyer is responsible for shipping, and insurance (if required). 

Weight - 2 lbs*

USA sales only

No warranty or refund will be supplied.

You are buying what you see here, there are NO guarantees with these items.

If you have any questions please ask prior to purchase. Additional pictures, measurements, etc will not be supplied, sorry.


Please see pictures for details....


----------



## Dave Martell (May 31, 2021)

*Batch C - Mammoth Ivory Slices w/Bark*

These slices are really thin. I'd guess that someone would use them as spacer material between scales and tang or just as spacers in a wa handle.



*Price - $40 $25 SOLD

Shipping costs will extra - based on weight and destination using USPS Priority Mail. Buyer is responsible for shipping, and insurance (if required). 

Weight - 1 lbs*

USA sales only

No warranty or refund will be supplied.

You are buying what you see here, there are NO guarantees with these items.

If you have any questions please ask prior to purchase. Additional pictures, measurements, etc will not be supplied, sorry.


Please see pictures for details....


----------



## Dave Martell (May 31, 2021)

*Batch D - Stabilized Wood - 14 blocks*

These blocks should all be stabilized yet I can't guarantee this. I believe there's a block of eucalyptus burl, maybe koa, maybe ebony, maybe ancient kauri, and a tiny block of (possibly) Norfolk Pine.

Some mold smell is present from storage.



*Price - $140 $100

Shipping costs will extra - based on weight and destination using USPS Priority Mail. Buyer is responsible for shipping, and insurance (if required). 

Weight - 9 lbs*

USA sales only

No warranty or refund will be supplied.

You are buying what you see here, there are NO guarantees with these items.

If you have any questions please ask prior to purchase. Additional pictures, measurements, etc will not be supplied, sorry.


Please see pictures for details....


----------



## Dave Martell (May 31, 2021)

*Batch E - UnStabilized Wood*

These blocks should not be stabilized yet I can't guarantee this as a couple may actually be. There's a lot of good stuff in this batch and while some of it is heavy/oily I'd suggest stabilizing most of it before use. You should find included what I believe to be some signature wood, Norfolk Pine, koa, and maybe some redwood. Most I can't identify.

Some mold smell is present from storage.



*Price - $240 $199

Shipping costs will extra - based on weight and destination using USPS Priority Mail. Buyer is responsible for shipping, and insurance (if required). 

Weight - 17 lbs*

USA sales only

No warranty or refund will be supplied.

You are buying what you see here, there are NO guarantees with these items.

If you have any questions please ask prior to purchase. Additional pictures, measurements, etc will not be supplied, sorry.


Please see pictures for details....


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 2, 2021)

Batch A is *SOLD*


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 5, 2021)

*ALL* prices above reduced to *SELL**!

   *


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 8, 2021)

*Batch D - Stabilized Wood - 14 blocks* 
*Price - $140 $100* 

That's $7.14 per (stabilized!) block





*Batch E - UnStabilized Wood* - *22 pieces (34 blocks)
Price - $240 $199 *

That's $5.85 per block!




I realize that shipping factors into the cost per block so that needs consideration but still this is really inexpensive if you're looking to get into handle or knifemaking.

This also might not be the best place to try to sell the wood so if it doesn't go here for these prices I'll be heading to ebay or something else to see what I can get. I had just hoped not to have to sand and polish up each block for pictures, that's why I'm trying to sell them in bulk on the cheap. There's some real nice blocks here that will undoubtedly go for decent $$ if listed individually.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 9, 2021)

Batch C is *SOLD*


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 4, 2021)




----------

